# What is the Glock you would buy if Glock made it?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What model Glock would you actually go buy, if Glock made it?

I want the opposite of the 19X...

I want a Glock 19 frame, with a Glock 17 or Glock 34 slide....

With all the metal framed versions of polymer guns coming out, I suspect some would love to see a metal framed Glock. That doesn't interest me personally, but it may others...


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Glock 19, Glock 26, Glock 43

Oh, wait.....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cypher said:


> Glock 19, Glock 26, Glock 43
> 
> Oh, wait.....


Something they don't currently make


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

A beretta!!!


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> What model Glock would you actually go buy, if Glock made it?
> 
> I want the opposite of the 19X...
> 
> ...


The make so many variations in just about every caliber, I can't think of one.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Shipwreck said:


> What model Glock would you actually go buy, if Glock made it?
> 
> I want the opposite of the 19X...
> 
> ...


They make that, or close, but you can't have one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yet.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

A G1911.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

That's a very good question, I'll have to ponder on that one.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

One that felt just like an M&P !


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Carbine


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

none


----------



## chainsaw (May 24, 2011)

Maybe if they made a rifle?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

SA single action six shooter. Give it some backbone to handle heavy 45 Colt loads.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I see there are no Glock fans here


----------

